# Thunder from Fenris



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Nick Kyme is working on a Space Wolves audio book called Thunder from Fenris. Here's the latest skinny from his blog.



> I’ve just listened to the final sound effects and music edit (version three) of Thunder from Fenris. I am very pleased with how this has come out. It’s sounds great. Though I am starting to become aware that not many folks seem to know about it, so if you could spread the word, I’d totally appreciate it.  It’s an audio book; it’s Space Wolves versus Plague Zombies (yep, you heard right) and it’s pre-released at Games Day and then in GW stores a few weeks later (and on-line, of course). That’s about all I can tell you without the BL inquisitors hauling my arse in for ‘questioning’.


Here is some info on the recording.



> Just by way of a little insight, the actual recording day was around eight hours - roughly 9am-5pm - and generally consists of the writer (me, in this case) and editor (that’ll be Christian) sat in the directorial suite with script in hand, listening to the actor go through his lines and weave his magic over the microphone with director and sound engineer guiding and monitoring proceedings respectively.
> 
> It’s a team effort and, as always, we were surrounded by total pros.
> 
> ...


Sounds nifty, I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Marcus Vine (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah sounds really cool


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

When they say Christian, do they mean Oz Chaos Freak Christian from WD way back when? If so, goodie =)


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

that sounds like aswome on a stick. can not wait.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

sweet! bedtime story on my CD player!


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

it definetly sounds better than the current SW novels.


----------

